# Potential Service Dog in Rescue



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Recently, a family applied to adopt with the rescue. They are in a somewhat unique position, in that their son has some disabilities and they would like to find a dog that can be a great family companion, but also perform some service tasks for him. 

We have not done the home check for them yet, so I have not gotten to sit down and lay out exactly what they would like the dog to be able to do and what they are specifically looking for.

Because we're the closest fosters to them, if they are approved to adopt, I would be playing a large part in finding a possible dog, would be fostering, starting training with whatever service tasks are needed, and being in charge of the gradual introductions over a long time span to make sure that the dog will be the right fit.

Obviously, finding a dog to fit their needs will be a bit more challenging than the average rescue dog, so I am looking for as much guidance as possible in what to look for in personality, age, and activity level.

I have some thoughts in my mind as to what I THINK I should be looking for, but I'd like to hear what the group has to say.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would think you would first need to know what TYPE of services the dog is to perform.

For example, if the dog needs to steady the boy then I would be looking for a larger breed dog that doesn't mind alot of hands on as opposed to a smaller dog.


----------

